# Fish oil supplements



## PUNKem733 (Jun 12, 2009)

Can I give my dog human supplements? I take a 1200mg Omega 3 and 6 pill, my dog weighs about 18-20 lbs, could I just cut the plastic gel skin and pour the oil on his food?


----------



## BabyHusky (Jul 21, 2008)

yes you can use the fish oil that humans take. as for how much, i'm not too sure because I don't currently supplement my dog. but you can definitely use the same one.


----------



## RawFedDogs (Jun 16, 2008)

I too know that you can and probably should give fish oil to dogs but don't have a clue as to how much. I feed my dogs fish which takes care of it..


----------



## EnglishBullTerriers (Sep 10, 2008)

PUNKem733 said:


> Can I give my dog human supplements? I take a 1200mg Omega 3 and 6 pill, my dog weighs about 18-20 lbs, could I just cut the plastic gel skin and pour the oil on his food?


I would suggest asking your vet about how much. Then you can report back to us so we know also!  Fish oil is great for the coat. Good luck!


----------



## JayJayisme (Aug 2, 2009)

I don't know the correct dosages either but since fish oil is the topic here, this is a good time to remind people of Salmon Poisoning Disease, which is a fatal condition that happens to dogs who eat certain types of raw fish, namely salmon, trout, and steelhead (salmonid family). Since salmon is such a widely recommended fish as a natural source for Omega-3 fatty acids, it warrants mentioning.

I learned this from a fishing buddy a number of years ago since we both fish freshwater streams and we both have dogs. I do feed my dogs salmon, but it's always cooked. 

Here's some more info on this condition:

Salmon Poisoning Disease

Jay


----------



## RawFedDogs (Jun 16, 2008)

JayJayisme said:


> this is a good time to remind people of Salmon Poisoning Disease, which is a fatal condition that happens to dogs who eat certain types of raw fish, namely salmon, trout, and steelhead (salmonid family).


This is a good point. However, this problem is only in wild caught salmon from the pacific nortwest. Farmed salmon or salmon from other parts of the world are not affected. Freezing fish from the affected area for several weeks will take care of the problem. Most of the salmon bought in grocery stores are farmed unless otherwise stated.


----------



## JayJayisme (Aug 2, 2009)

RawFedDogs said:


> This is a good point. However, this problem is only in wild caught salmon from the pacific nortwest. Farmed salmon or salmon from other parts of the world are not affected. Freezing fish from the affected area for several weeks will take care of the problem. Most of the salmon bought in grocery stores are farmed unless otherwise stated.


Yes, you're right for the most part RFD. But the fisheries affected by this stretch from Northern California to Alaska, which is precisely where I fish most of the time (Nor Cal). Also, it is true that most store-bought salmon is farm raised, which I don't eat myself and which actually has quite a bit less Omega 3 compared to it's wild cousins. That is a controversial topic but the current data shows this to be true where only a few years ago the opposite was the prevailing wisdom, that fattier farm salmon had more Omega 3. Turns out they do have more fat but less Omega 3. Here's a great article on that subject.

Factory Farmed vs Wild Salmon | Mark's Daily Apple

Right now there is quite a bit of late-season wild Coho and Copper River King salmon in the markets (yum, yum!) so just be careful when you give salmon and steelhead to dogs because there is plenty of the wild stuff on the market in the summer. 

It's also worth mentioning that almost all the trout you can buy in a market these days is farm raised. Too bad, there is nothing like a good wild trout for dinner. The meat is pink, like salmon. Not like the white, mushy crap they sell in most stores. But the farm stuff is probably safe for dogs whether raw or not.

Personally, I usually reserve the skin from the salmon I cook and give that to my dogs (cooked). It's rich in Omega 3 and they love it and since I don't like the skin, it's a win-win.

Cheers!

Jay


----------



## PUNKem733 (Jun 12, 2009)

Thanks guys. I'm gonna start him on Orijen 6 fish, it would seem to be easier. I was looking into ordering Tipett Green beef tripe, could I mix these two together? Also can I take "normal canned food, suck as Evo 95%, or another high quality canned food, and mix all three together? I have no idea on how consistent the tripe is, I'm hoping it's "mixable" with dry food.


----------



## RawFedDogs (Jun 16, 2008)

PUNKem733 said:


> Thanks guys. I'm gonna start him on Orijen 6 fish, it would seem to be easier.


Feeding kibble with fish in the ingredients is not the same as feeding fish or feeding fish oil as far as Omega 3's or any other nutrients are concerned..



> I was looking into ordering Tipett Green beef tripe, could I mix these two together?


Yes



> Also can I take "normal canned food, suck as Evo 95%, or another high quality canned food, and mix all three together?


Yes



> I have no idea on how consistent the tripe is, I'm hoping it's "mixable" with dry food.


Similar to canned dog food.


----------



## BabyHusky (Jul 21, 2008)

i haven't tried it but i know plenty of people that do mix em together.


----------



## PUNKem733 (Jun 12, 2009)

Thanks RFD, I kinda felt that it wouldn't be the same. Based on what I have read, I'll give him my fish oil pill once every 2 days. 1200 mg every 2 days should be fine, I'll watch how he reacts to it.:biggrin:


----------



## wags (Jan 31, 2009)

I give my dogs fish oil tabs from sams club. I put one tab on their food in the morning. I cut the end of the tab and put it on. I asked my vet about it and he said one tab is fine. They dont mind it at all! Its good for them! I also give two of my dogs sams club brand glucosimine and chondrotine. The vet also recommended any human grade of the fish oil and the glucosimine and chondrotine!:smile:


----------

